# Fuse for Homelink/Visor mirror lights



## dfgushue (Nov 5, 2006)

:newbie: Here.

I do not have power to my visor mirror lights or my homelink. Does anyone know what fuse is the problem if it is a fuse? Any ideas on how to fix?

Thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i'm super positive is a fuse.. look in the fuse panel .. and it had to be one that's in the spare slot. you can just get a fuse tester at radio shack for no more than ten bucks.. i'm a stupid dumb ass when it comes to fuses .. everytime something goes i end up pulling them all out..


----------

